# Devastated vegan takes neighbor to court over BBQ smoke and odor



## MindWars

'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
*A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*



Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are. 
When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.


----------



## martybegan

MindWars said:


> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.



She also bitched about kids playing with basketballs in their own backyards.

What a fucking asshole.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles

It shows that America isn't the only country that has frivolous lawsuits clogging the court system.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sounds like some of  the leftists hags on here....and a few of the leftist soy boys too


----------



## mdk

I am so glad that we get on famously with all of our of neighbors. This lady sounds like a fussy little pillbox. If she has issue with the grilling and children playing basketball on their own property than perhaps it is best she moves to a more remote location.


----------



## martybegan

mdk said:


> I am so glad that we get on famously with all of our of neighbors. This lady sounds like a fussy little pillbox. If she has issue with the grilling and children playing basketball on their own property than perhaps it is best she moves to a more remote location.



We get that in NYC all the time. People move into Manhattan, or LIC, or Astoria, or Williamsburg and are shocked there are bars and a nightlife on the weekends. 

Next headline: New Resident of Bourbon Street suing over weeklong, 24 hour partying going on.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Block party/Bull Roast next weekend!


----------



## Compost

We need laws protecting all vegans from the upsetting smells and sounds that emanate from normal human beings.  Common sense reforms are needed.  People must be held accountable for their wafts!


----------



## petro

100 bucks says her stomach was growling hoping for real food and she is ashamed she actually enjoys the smell.


----------



## boedicca

The Swiss are very smart.  If only the Ozzies could strip the vegan of her citizenship for being annoying. 

https://www.smh.com.au/world/vegan-...-at-her-animal-campaigns-20170112-gtpvpa.html


----------



## irosie91

boedicca said:


> The Swiss are very smart.  If only the Ozzies could strip the vegan of her citizenship for being annoying.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/vegan-...-at-her-animal-campaigns-20170112-gtpvpa.html



I support the INDIGNANT sniffer.     Neighborhood barbecues DESTROY
my willpower--------          can I sue for EMOTIONAL PAIN?


----------



## mdk

I encourage veganism as that leaves more cheese for me to devour.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mdk said:


> I encourage veganism as that leaves more cheese for me to devour.









*Costco offering 72-pound cheese wheel for a cool $900*
If you say you really love cheese, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Erinwltr

MindWars said:


> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.


LOL!  Sure was a lot of fun watching you take an Australian Breitbart article and apply it to the US populace.


----------



## mdk

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage veganism as that leaves more cheese for me to devour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Costco offering 72-pound cheese wheel for a cool $900*
> If you say you really love cheese, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.
Click to expand...



Cheese wheel pasta here I come!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage veganism as that leaves more cheese for me to devour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Costco offering 72-pound cheese wheel for a cool $900*
> If you say you really love cheese, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese wheel pasta here I come!
Click to expand...


Our youngest will grab an 8 oz block of cheese and eat the entire thing watching cartoons...no crackers just the cheese


----------



## aaronleland

If I had a dollar for every time my neighbor made me smell his meat...


----------



## hjmick

I don't even know my neighbors' names _(and I don't want to)_ and only one I would recognize by sight... and if I did I'd have to say, "Hey, you, what's up?" because I really don't know his name...

I am a borderline misanthrope...


----------



## boedicca

irosie91 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Swiss are very smart.  If only the Ozzies could strip the vegan of her citizenship for being annoying.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/vegan-...-at-her-animal-campaigns-20170112-gtpvpa.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support the INDIGNANT sniffer.     Neighborhood barbecues DESTROY
> my willpower--------          can I sue for EMOTIONAL PAIN?
Click to expand...



I'd just ask for some of whatever they are cookin'!   And I'd bring some beverages!


----------



## 22lcidw

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage veganism as that leaves more cheese for me to devour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Costco offering 72-pound cheese wheel for a cool $900*
> If you say you really love cheese, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.
Click to expand...

Government cheese is where its at. By the truckload!


----------



## JimBowie1958

aaronleland said:


> If I had a dollar for every time my neighbor made me smell his meat...


I don't think anyone is talking about THAT kind of meat, dude.


----------



## JimBowie1958

hjmick said:


> I don't even know my neighbors' names _(and I don't want to)_ and only one I would recognize by sight... and if I did I'd have to say, "Hey, you, what's up?" because I really don't know his name...
> 
> I am a borderline misanthrope...


I think the term is 'hermit Curmudgeon'.


----------



## hjmick

JimBowie1958 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know my neighbors' names _(and I don't want to)_ and only one I would recognize by sight... and if I did I'd have to say, "Hey, you, what's up?" because I really don't know his name...
> 
> I am a borderline misanthrope...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the term is 'hermit Curmudgeon'.
Click to expand...



That's what my wife calls me... Curmudgeon... not really a hermit... I do go to work and I leave the house on Saturday's... but I really don't have much use for most people...


----------



## hjmick

Vegans are more annoying than an ex-smoker in a cigar bar...


----------



## aaronleland

JimBowie1958 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a dollar for every time my neighbor made me smell his meat...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is talking about THAT kind of meat, dude.
Click to expand...


Sorry. I thought we were sharing childhood experiences.


----------



## westwall

martybegan said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also bitched about kids playing with basketballs in their own backyards.
> 
> What a fucking asshole.
Click to expand...






The proverbial neighbor from hell.


----------



## martybegan

westwall said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also bitched about kids playing with basketballs in their own backyards.
> 
> What a fucking asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial neighbor from hell.
Click to expand...


Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.


----------



## JimBowie1958

martybegan said:


> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.


My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!

What a waste!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

boedicca said:


> The Swiss are very smart.  If only the Ozzies could strip the vegan of her citizenship for being annoying.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/vegan-...-at-her-animal-campaigns-20170112-gtpvpa.html



WTF are "Ozzies"?  Are they fans of Ozzy Nelson or Ozzy Osbourne?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

JimBowie1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
Click to expand...


You should have used it to upgrade her vibrator!

More power!


----------



## SweetSue92

MindWars said:


> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.



She's weeping fat tears of woe because she wants to eat some gosh darn BBQ, let's face it


----------



## irosie91

SweetSue92 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's weeping fat tears of woe because she wants to eat some gosh darn BBQ, let's face it
Click to expand...


uhm.....did she win the case?


----------



## fncceo

My neighborhood vegans need gas masks...


----------



## Mindful

I have two daughters who have gone full on vegan.

Some of it is delicious, I won't deny. 

It's the proselytising I can't stand.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have used it to upgrade her vibrator!
> 
> More power!
Click to expand...

My wife does not need a vibrator. She has me.


----------



## irosie91

JimBowie1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have used it to upgrade her vibrator!
> 
> More power!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife does not need a vibrator. She has me.
Click to expand...


even if you vibrate------there are issues of up keep


----------



## Blues Man

mdk said:


> I am so glad that we get on famously with all of our of neighbors. This lady sounds like a fussy little pillbox. If she has issue with the grilling and children playing basketball on their own property than perhaps it is best she moves to a more remote location.



I built my house in the middle of a 5 acre lot and I can't see any of the neighbor's houses


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The  few vegans that I know like to cheat and eat meat.
That Lady is probably a virtue preening vegan.
She probably really wants one of those hot juice hamburgers off of her neighbor's grill.*


----------



## irosie91

sadly----the VERY MOST enticing cooking aromas------are those of the
CARNIVORES


----------



## Dana7360

MindWars said:


> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.






I'm not a vegan nor am I vegetarian.

I can't take the smell of cooking beef or pork. It literally makes me sick and I vomit violently.

I've never liked the taste or smell of each of those meats cooking then when I was diagnosed with cancer and had to go on chemo it got worse.

I don't blame that Australian.

I won't allow anyone to cook beef or pork in my home. If anyone wants that food here they have to cook it out on the BBQ or go to a restaurant.

This is happening in Australia, why are you trying to put it on those who don't support trump? This isn't political and the person isn't even an American yet you try to make it political and use it to accuse those who don't support trump of being the same way. As if not wanting to smell that very offensive odor is a crime and should be put on anyone who doesn't like trump even though the people who don't like trump don't have anything to do with it

You really are one sick person.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JimBowie1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
Click to expand...


   Made one of these out of an old disposal.....
They work great!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dana7360 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a vegan nor am I vegetarian.
> 
> I can't take the smell of cooking beef or pork. It literally makes me sick and I vomit violently.
> 
> I've never liked the taste or smell of each of those meats cooking then when I was diagnosed with cancer and had to go on chemo it got worse.
> 
> I don't blame that Australian.
> 
> I won't allow anyone to cook beef or pork in my home. If anyone wants that food here they have to cook it out on the BBQ or go to a restaurant.
> 
> This is happening in Australia, why are you trying to put it on those who don't support trump? This isn't political and the person isn't even an American yet you try to make it political and use it to accuse those who don't support trump of being the same way. As if not wanting to smell that very offensive odor is a crime and should be put on anyone who doesn't like trump even though the people who don't like trump don't have anything to do with it
> 
> You really are one sick person.
Click to expand...


  Like it doesnt happen here.
And whiny bitch complaining looks just like the whiny bitch in Australia
   I'd bet she's just a racist...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sorry Ma'am,I cant control mother nature......


----------



## Marion Morrison

JimBowie1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
Click to expand...


Be sure and bring that up when your disposal goes out.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I love when my neighbor starts a fire! He loves when I do, too!

My other neighbor used to make fires too!


----------



## irosie91

I am still eager to know if the vegan disgruntled SNIFFER----won her case


----------



## JimBowie1958

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made one of these out of an old disposal.....
> They work great!!
Click to expand...



What does it do?  Conversation piece?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Marion Morrison said:


> Be sure and bring that up when your disposal goes out.




Oh, no, no, no. Not if I value my piece of mind for the next few years.

I restrain my 'I told you so's' and simply remind her that in a few years she will be changing my diapers and I can make that hell.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JimBowie1958 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made one of these out of an old disposal.....
> They work great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does it do?  Conversation piece?
Click to expand...

I will guess Margarita ice crusher.


----------



## JimBowie1958

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a vegan nor am I vegetarian.
> 
> I can't take the smell of cooking beef or pork. It literally makes me sick and I vomit violently.
> 
> I've never liked the taste or smell of each of those meats cooking then when I was diagnosed with cancer and had to go on chemo it got worse.
> 
> I don't blame that Australian.
> 
> I won't allow anyone to cook beef or pork in my home. If anyone wants that food here they have to cook it out on the BBQ or go to a restaurant.
> 
> This is happening in Australia, why are you trying to put it on those who don't support trump? This isn't political and the person isn't even an American yet you try to make it political and use it to accuse those who don't support trump of being the same way. As if not wanting to smell that very offensive odor is a crime and should be put on anyone who doesn't like trump even though the people who don't like trump don't have anything to do with it
> 
> You really are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like it doesnt happen here.
> And whiny bitch complaining looks just like the whiny bitch in Australia
> I'd bet she's just a racist...
Click to expand...

OMG, that stupid woketard zealot just needs to do her part in reducing the overpopulation problem on this planet, leading by example.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Marion Morrison said:


> I will guess Margarita ice crusher.


Sounds like a pretty good guess, but I might also be engaging in wishful thinking.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Marion Morrison said:


> I love when my neighbor starts a fire! He loves when I do, too!
> 
> My other neighbor used to make fires too!



I've got this nice little pit for handmade fires.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Idk but my back porch and house smell wonderful! I smoked a pork tenderloin this afternoon and it came out perfect!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk but my back porch and house smell wonderful! I smoked a pork tenderloin this afternoon and it came out perfect!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JimBowie1958 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made one of these out of an old disposal.....
> They work great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does it do?  Conversation piece?
Click to expand...


  Wait what?
It's a freakin Margarita machine!!!
  They actually work very well and there are all kinds of vids out there on how to.
    I made mine 15 years ago and they've come a long way.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made one of these out of an old disposal.....
> They work great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does it do?  Conversation piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will guess Margarita ice crusher.
Click to expand...


   Actually the whole machine.
Havent broken it out in years since the all night parties are pretty much in the past.


----------



## Erinwltr

aaronleland said:


> If I had a dollar for every time my neighbor made me smell his meat...


He didn't  make you smell anything, aaron.


SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage veganism as that leaves more cheese for me to devour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Costco offering 72-pound cheese wheel for a cool $900*
> If you say you really love cheese, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.
Click to expand...




SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage veganism as that leaves more cheese for me to devour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Costco offering 72-pound cheese wheel for a cool $900*
> If you say you really love cheese, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese wheel pasta here I come!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our youngest will grab an 8 oz block of cheese and eat the entire thing watching cartoons...no crackers just the cheese
Click to expand...

Oh dear Lard.  That child must be able to  expel Poop Cinderblocks that can sustain a Gulf Coast hurricane.  Lard Help Ya!


----------



## Erinwltr

hjmick said:


> I don't even know my neighbors' names _(and I don't want to)_ and only one I would recognize by sight... and if I did I'd have to say, "Hey, you, what's up?" because I really don't know his name...
> 
> I am a borderline misanthrope...



Nope , not borderline just there.  I get it.  So who do you dine with besides yourself?


----------



## Marion Morrison

You know she wants da meats!


----------



## hjmick

Erinwltr said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know my neighbors' names _(and I don't want to)_ and only one I would recognize by sight... and if I did I'd have to say, "Hey, you, what's up?" because I really don't know his name...
> 
> I am a borderline misanthrope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope , not borderline just there.  I get it.  So who do you dine with besides yourself?
Click to expand...



My wife. Sometimes another couple form my work, but not often. My best friend, we've known each other for 38 years, when he's in town _(he still lives in California, I left in 2009)_. My kids when they're visiting, mom when she's visiting. Every couple of years my brother-in-law and his wife across town _(the wife is not fond of them)._

Truthfully, I don't know many people here in SC, save for my co-workers, and at my age the likelihood of making new "friends" is rather slim. I've always been something of a loner, never put much stock in a large circle of acquaintances. I always told my kids, if you have one friend in your life that you can trust with everything, you're lucky... I got lucky twice. I married one, the other is in California.


----------



## Marion Morrison

hjmick said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know my neighbors' names _(and I don't want to)_ and only one I would recognize by sight... and if I did I'd have to say, "Hey, you, what's up?" because I really don't know his name...
> 
> I am a borderline misanthrope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope , not borderline just there.  I get it.  So who do you dine with besides yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My wife. Sometimes another couple form my work, but not often. My best friend, we've known each other for 38 years, when he's in town _(he still lives in California, I left in 2009)_. My kids when they're visiting, mom when she's visiting. Every couple of years my brother-in-law and his wife across town _(the wife is not fond of them)._
> 
> Truthfully, I don't know many people here in SC, save for my co-workers, and at my age the likelihood of making new "friends" is rather slim. I've always been something of a loner, never put much stock in a large circle of acquaintances. I always told my kids, if you have one friend in your life that you can trust with everything, you're lucky... I got lucky twice. I married one, the other is in California.
Click to expand...


Wow, I thought I had just a few good friends, but that takes the cake!

I have 5-7 lifelong friends.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

hjmick said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know my neighbors' names _(and I don't want to)_ and only one I would recognize by sight... and if I did I'd have to say, "Hey, you, what's up?" because I really don't know his name...
> 
> I am a borderline misanthrope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope , not borderline just there.  I get it.  So who do you dine with besides yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My wife. Sometimes another couple form my work, but not often. My best friend, we've known each other for 38 years, when he's in town _(he still lives in California, I left in 2009)_. My kids when they're visiting, mom when she's visiting. Every couple of years my brother-in-law and his wife across town _(the wife is not fond of them)._
> 
> Truthfully, I don't know many people here in SC, save for my co-workers, and at my age the likelihood of making new "friends" is rather slim. I've always been something of a loner, never put much stock in a large circle of acquaintances. I always told my kids, if you have one friend in your life that you can trust with everything, you're lucky... I got lucky twice. I married one, the other is in California.
Click to expand...


  I'm the same way.
Have a good Buddy I've known for 30 years and I'm good with that.
  He's as honest as the day is long and I'd trust him no matter the situation.
    If I croak before he does he gets all my tools,tens of thousands,my Polaris General and trailer,and all my firearms.


----------



## hjmick

Marion Morrison said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know my neighbors' names _(and I don't want to)_ and only one I would recognize by sight... and if I did I'd have to say, "Hey, you, what's up?" because I really don't know his name...
> 
> I am a borderline misanthrope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope , not borderline just there.  I get it.  So who do you dine with besides yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My wife. Sometimes another couple form my work, but not often. My best friend, we've known each other for 38 years, when he's in town _(he still lives in California, I left in 2009)_. My kids when they're visiting, mom when she's visiting. Every couple of years my brother-in-law and his wife across town _(the wife is not fond of them)._
> 
> Truthfully, I don't know many people here in SC, save for my co-workers, and at my age the likelihood of making new "friends" is rather slim. I've always been something of a loner, never put much stock in a large circle of acquaintances. I always told my kids, if you have one friend in your life that you can trust with everything, you're lucky... I got lucky twice. I married one, the other is in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought I had just a few good friends, but that takes the cake!
> 
> I have 5-7 lifelong friends.
Click to expand...


There is a Lebanese family I met through my wife 20 some years ago, I liked them. They're in California. Great people, very warm and welcoming... I kind of miss sharing the hookah with them at Christmas... They were a fun bunch...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, me and my buddy don't worry about leaving the wallet out around each other. If the women come around, that's a different story.




I'll never forget the time he held that bully's head down in a foot high red ant hill with his thumbs in his eyes. I had already beaten his little brother's ass.

All this because they tried to bully 2 little blonde boys out of a fishing raft that I made and said they could use.

We damn sure whipped their ass, though! 

Hoo wee!


----------



## Mindful

Ha ha.

Thousands to attend mass BBQ outside home of vegan who SUED her neighbours for cooking meat | The Irish Post


----------



## Papageorgio

Dana7360 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a vegan nor am I vegetarian.
> 
> I can't take the smell of cooking beef or pork. It literally makes me sick and I vomit violently.
> 
> I've never liked the taste or smell of each of those meats cooking then when I was diagnosed with cancer and had to go on chemo it got worse.
> 
> I don't blame that Australian.
> 
> I won't allow anyone to cook beef or pork in my home. If anyone wants that food here they have to cook it out on the BBQ or go to a restaurant.
> 
> This is happening in Australia, why are you trying to put it on those who don't support trump? This isn't political and the person isn't even an American yet you try to make it political and use it to accuse those who don't support trump of being the same way. As if not wanting to smell that very offensive odor is a crime and should be put on anyone who doesn't like trump even though the people who don't like trump don't have anything to do with it
> 
> You really are one sick person.
Click to expand...


You can’t control smells or neighbors. I had a neighbor who smoked outside and could smell it often. I ever said a word. I barbecue often and I can’t control the smell and where it goes. She is being unreasonable in her request. The woman had her appeal denied and she seems real sensitive. Now, the neighbors are having a huge barbecue with 3000 attending. To me that is wrong. That is just mean spirited.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

MindWars said:


> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.


*Tried to understand this post but I think he has been hitting the bong to much.   It just did not click or make sense.*


----------



## Dana7360

Papageorgio said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a vegan nor am I vegetarian.
> 
> I can't take the smell of cooking beef or pork. It literally makes me sick and I vomit violently.
> 
> I've never liked the taste or smell of each of those meats cooking then when I was diagnosed with cancer and had to go on chemo it got worse.
> 
> I don't blame that Australian.
> 
> I won't allow anyone to cook beef or pork in my home. If anyone wants that food here they have to cook it out on the BBQ or go to a restaurant.
> 
> This is happening in Australia, why are you trying to put it on those who don't support trump? This isn't political and the person isn't even an American yet you try to make it political and use it to accuse those who don't support trump of being the same way. As if not wanting to smell that very offensive odor is a crime and should be put on anyone who doesn't like trump even though the people who don't like trump don't have anything to do with it
> 
> You really are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t control smells or neighbors. I had a neighbor who smoked outside and could smell it often. I ever said a word. I barbecue often and I can’t control the smell and where it goes. She is being unreasonable in her request. The woman had her appeal denied and she seems real sensitive. Now, the neighbors are having a huge barbecue with 3000 attending. To me that is wrong. That is just mean spirited.
Click to expand...


Having it outside is much more reasonable. The wind can take the smell away.

I understand her, the smell of beef or pork cooking makes me very violently sick. I have no problem with it being outside. In fact I ask people to cook those meats outside.

I'm not that woman, maybe even outside is bad for her. I sympathize with her. 

I agree what those people did was very mean and unnecessary.

If I was that woman I would sell my home and move. It's so not worth all the hassle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dana7360 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a vegan nor am I vegetarian.
> 
> I can't take the smell of cooking beef or pork. It literally makes me sick and I vomit violently.
> 
> I've never liked the taste or smell of each of those meats cooking then when I was diagnosed with cancer and had to go on chemo it got worse.
> 
> I don't blame that Australian.
> 
> I won't allow anyone to cook beef or pork in my home. If anyone wants that food here they have to cook it out on the BBQ or go to a restaurant.
> 
> This is happening in Australia, why are you trying to put it on those who don't support trump? This isn't political and the person isn't even an American yet you try to make it political and use it to accuse those who don't support trump of being the same way. As if not wanting to smell that very offensive odor is a crime and should be put on anyone who doesn't like trump even though the people who don't like trump don't have anything to do with it
> 
> You really are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t control smells or neighbors. I had a neighbor who smoked outside and could smell it often. I ever said a word. I barbecue often and I can’t control the smell and where it goes. She is being unreasonable in her request. The woman had her appeal denied and she seems real sensitive. Now, the neighbors are having a huge barbecue with 3000 attending. To me that is wrong. That is just mean spirited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having it outside is much more reasonable. The wind can take the smell away.
> 
> I understand her, the smell of beef or pork cooking makes me very violently sick. I have no problem with it being outside. In fact I ask people to cook those meats outside.
> 
> I'm not that woman, maybe even outside is bad for her. I sympathize with her.
> 
> I agree what those people did was very mean and unnecessary.
> 
> If I was that woman I would sell my home and move. It's so not worth all the hassle.
Click to expand...


   I gotta ask...where the hell else are you going to BBQ but outside?


----------



## Papageorgio

Dana7360 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Devastated' Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor
> *A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.*
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't think the morons in the US aren't just as bad they are.
> When your a leftist Trump hating asshole this is how you act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a vegan nor am I vegetarian.
> 
> I can't take the smell of cooking beef or pork. It literally makes me sick and I vomit violently.
> 
> I've never liked the taste or smell of each of those meats cooking then when I was diagnosed with cancer and had to go on chemo it got worse.
> 
> I don't blame that Australian.
> 
> I won't allow anyone to cook beef or pork in my home. If anyone wants that food here they have to cook it out on the BBQ or go to a restaurant.
> 
> This is happening in Australia, why are you trying to put it on those who don't support trump? This isn't political and the person isn't even an American yet you try to make it political and use it to accuse those who don't support trump of being the same way. As if not wanting to smell that very offensive odor is a crime and should be put on anyone who doesn't like trump even though the people who don't like trump don't have anything to do with it
> 
> You really are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t control smells or neighbors. I had a neighbor who smoked outside and could smell it often. I ever said a word. I barbecue often and I can’t control the smell and where it goes. She is being unreasonable in her request. The woman had her appeal denied and she seems real sensitive. Now, the neighbors are having a huge barbecue with 3000 attending. To me that is wrong. That is just mean spirited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having it outside is much more reasonable. The wind can take the smell away.
> 
> I understand her, the smell of beef or pork cooking makes me very violently sick. I have no problem with it being outside. In fact I ask people to cook those meats outside.
> 
> I'm not that woman, maybe even outside is bad for her. I sympathize with her.
> 
> I agree what those people did was very mean and unnecessary.
> 
> If I was that woman I would sell my home and move. It's so not worth all the hassle.
Click to expand...


I agree, it seems to me that maybe both sides are being unreasonable. The neighbors could agree to cook outdoors between certain times and they maybe smoke on the other side of their yard where smoke might be less likely to travel to her. She could have agreed to stay inside at certain times. My neighbor smokes outside and I catch the smell, I go inside for a few minutes then return. I never mention it to him because it is a small price to pay for a good neighbor.


----------



## Mindful

Two people have just been fined £600 for eating raw squirrel in front of a vegan food stall in London’s Soho.

They said they were raising awareness about the dangers of not eating meat, but were convicted of causing distress and alarm to passers-by.

It may be an unconventional form of protest, but if militant vegans can firebomb hamburger restaurants why shouldn’t carnivores stage their own counter demonstrations?


----------



## martybegan

JimBowie1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing worse is having either a hoarder and/or a crazy cat lady as a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says I am a hoarder just because I want to save things we might need later.  She found an old garbage disposal that had a  perfectly good electric motor in it that I had been saving in case I needed it, and she insisted I throw it away!
> 
> What a waste!
Click to expand...


Hoarding is when you need to move 20 boxes of old boxes to get to that motor.


----------



## JimBowie1958

martybegan said:


> Hoarding is when you need to move 20 boxes of old boxes to get to that motor.


Well, to be honest we were cleaning out a pile of junk in the garage when we came across it.


----------



## martybegan

JimBowie1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoarding is when you need to move 20 boxes of old boxes to get to that motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be honest we were cleaning out a pile of junk in the garage when we came across it.
Click to expand...


If you can find individual piles it's no hoarding.


----------

